
TomTom to Supply Map, Traffic Data to Uber Drivers Globally - knes
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-11-12/tomtom-to-supply-map-traffic-data-to-uber-drivers-globally
======
brudgers
What is interesting about this is that TomTom is probably in a position to
form a B2B relationship with Uber than consumer focused map providers such as
Google or Apple. Considering that Google's interest in self driving cars (and
Apple's purported interest) makes them potential competitors for on-demand
local transport, a contract with TomTom makes even more sense.

Even if a big bet on Open Street Map would have warmed my heart.

